# 'Giant' fox caught!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Not sure what to make of this. Nice how they got a little boy to pose next to the dead fox eh? :whip:

Giant fox caught in Maidstone - Telegraph


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

And if you look at the comments, Im marmosetman hehe


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I hope this guy got to further his genes before he was killed!
Its quite pathetic that any time a larger than normal animal is found its usually killed or captured!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/628725-giant-fox-caught-maidstone.html


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pirez said:


> I hope this guy got to further his genes before he was killed!
> Its quite pathetic that any time a larger than normal animal is found its usually killed or captured!


I agree! As with any species, variations in size are quite natural. 

God, Im 6 ft 4, maybe I should be worried that I might be captured & euthanised as Im taller than most people! Eek :gasp:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree! As with any species, variations in size are quite natural.
> 
> God, Im 6 ft 4, maybe I should be worried that I might be captured & euthanised as Im taller than most people! Eek :gasp:


better close your eyes, think happy thoughts and attempt to continue your line then :whistling2::lol2: i was also going to make a comment about you being stuffed and mounted but i shall restrain myself.... :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> better close your eyes, think happy thoughts and attempt to continue your line then :whistling2::lol2: i was also going to make a comment about you being stuffed and mounted but i shall restrain myself.... :whip:


Nice one hun! :2thumb: :lol2:

You offering? :whistling2:


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

Notice how the article says it was put down humanely, but the photo caption says it was shot.....

This is awful! x


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

One more pest dead. Not that it will make a difference. If people didn't throw their shit in the street then we wouldn't have rats, foxes, pigeons ect all over our cities and towns.

To the above, shooting a fox is much more humane than restraining it, which would be the most terrifying experience of it's life then injecting it.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice one hun! :2thumb: :lol2:
> 
> You offering? :whistling2:


only if your willing to handrear the offspring.....

:lol2:


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

Froglodite said:


> Notice how the article says it was put down humanely, but the photo caption says it was shot.....
> 
> This is awful! x


shooting is humane,how else would you do it?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> only if your willing to handrear the offspring.....
> 
> :lol2:


Thats fine by me! PM me your adress......... :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gullywhippet said:


> shooting is humane,how else would you do it?


It says it was humanely killed by a vet, which generally leads the reader to assume it was euthanised by lethal injection.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> It says it was humanely killed by a vet, which generally leads the reader to assume it was euthanised by lethal injection.


i better take that mouse trap out of my loft and get the vet round to give it a jab


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Just remembered this thread from a while back :gasp: Isn't it pretty close distance wise?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/606378-biggest-fox-ever.html

Poor fox


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It just looks like a beautiful large dog fox to me, nothing more than that.
How do they know it killed the cat, it could have been a dog. Foxes dont usually leave the prey they have caught.
It really annoys me when people insist on killing our native wildlife, I really dont know why they cant learn to live alongside it and enjoy the privilege


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

it dont even look that big to me just a laid out dog fox displayed next to a child


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

gullywhippet said:


> shooting is humane,how else would you do it?


I don't see how being shot is humane tbf!



Zoo-Man said:


> It says it was humanely killed by a vet, which generally leads the reader to assume it was euthanised by lethal injection.


What he said ^^^


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

Froglodite said:


> I don't see how being shot is humane tbf!
> 
> 
> 
> What he said ^^^


whats the alternatives poison? dogs? or trapping it and stressing it out in a cage where it would probably spent most of the night chewing its teeth and gums into a bloody mess trying to get out and thats all before it is approached by this vet who would have to pin it against the side wall of the trap so he could get hold of its leg, shave a patch of fur away so he could find a vain and administer a lethal injection or a clean well placed shot so its over instantly?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Froglodite said:


> I don't see how being shot is humane tbf!
> 
> 
> 
> What he said ^^^


Imagine you're a fox, I know I'd rather be shot and killed instantly than trapped, who knows for how long chewing the cage bars with it's cut up and bloody gums, forcefully restrained either with a catchpole or pinned to the floor/cage and injected and held there until it finally loses conciousness. Like I said a fox has never had any human contact, it would be the most terrifying and undignified thing could happen to it.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Gotta say I'm with you Gullywhippet.

Also, correct me if I'm wrong (as I'm sure someone will!) but I didn't think foxes lived in "packs", as it says in the article.


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

I hadn't thought about it that way to be honest :blush:
Hope it's done with a clean shot though ifykwim, no suffering and all that.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

Froglodite said:


> I hadn't thought about it that way to be honest :blush:
> Hope it's done with a clean shot though ifykwim, no suffering and all that.


us pest controlers are professional people and are trained how to humanley dispatch animals ,more animals are left suffering at the side of the road with broken legs and backs but no ones kicking off about us all driving cars are they


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Foxes get shot all the time here in the countryside. I've seen some pretty big foxes aswell, don't really see the need to make a news report about it


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Indicus said:


> Foxes get shot all the time here in the countryside. I've seen some pretty big foxes aswell, don't really see the need to make a news report about it


For ten years, up until a few months ago, my father had a small holding in Yorkshire. We shot several foxes, before finally fox proofing our chicken huts. One of which was much larger than the one in that article. Such specimens are quite common in country areas.

As another note, I see no reason why this animal was killed. In the country I can see some reason to shooting foxes, by the way this is by far the most humane method available, as a last resort because farming is a way of life in the countryside. However, in cities it is completely unreasonable. They pose no threat in cities, and wouldn't be so prevalent if people cleaned up after themselves. I hope it never gets to the day when people are killed over such scanty evidence!! :whistling2:


----------



## harrisrob (Dec 31, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> One more pest dead. Not that it will make a difference. If people didn't throw their shit in the street then we wouldn't have rats, foxes, pigeons ect all over our cities and towns.
> 
> To the above, shooting a fox is much more humane than restraining it, which would be the most terrifying experience of it's life then injecting it.


Here Here well said


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

god the papers are dragging out the OMG HUGE FOXES WILL EAT YOUR CHILDREN thing out again.... yawn

I do agree if people didn't make so mess in the street and leave rubbish everywhere there wouldn't be any issue with foxes, they'd just be in the country as normal...can't be good for them eating all the crap they find in the cities :/ It's horrendous round here people throw bags of household rubbish in the street rather than in the big bins provided for the flats etc. I've seen people run out from their kitchens to throw rubbish in the litter bins, which are overflowing because of them doing it. Hence now we have loads of rats, seagulls, foxes anything scavenging all the crap!

but yeah, doesn't look like that big.. they're just scaremongering and blowing it out of proportion!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> It just looks like a beautiful large dog fox to me, nothing more than that.
> How do they know it killed the cat, it could have been a dog. Foxes dont usually leave the prey they have caught.
> It really annoys me when people insist on killing our native wildlife, I really dont know why they cant learn to live alongside it and enjoy the privilege


That's the first thing I thought too. They have no way of knowing that this particular fox killed a cat, or even if it was a fox and yet they use that as justification for killing a large fox.... So presumably on that basis they should be killing all dogs in the area as well - just in case it was actually a dog that killed the cat. aww to hell with it, just shoot every fox and dog and while you're at it shoot other cats too, and perhaps a few people cos who knows, maybe they've harmed a cat at some point in time...

Or here's a thought - keep your cat secure indoors or in a cat-proof garden, then it won't get "attacked" by foxes anyway...:whistling2:

Personally I love seeing foxes near where I am. Urban foxes do little harm. If people put their rubbish in wheelie bins they can't make a mess tearing up bin bags, and aside from a bit of scent marking/howling at night what harm do they do? The only harm urban foxes do to humans is to their pets and If people have chickens, rabbits, tortoises etc living outside they should fox-proof their pens.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary is in a very rural area, we lock our birds up from dusk til dawn in fox proof houses and have never had a bird taken, yet the neighbouring farm jumps up and down as the foxes are always taking their birds. You really would think that people would learn by their mistakes.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Is it a giant fox ?, Looks like the fox is in the foreground and the kid in the background to me, Making a not so giant fox. And are we killing fox's based on dead cat on doorstep, What evidence is there the cat was killed by a fox ?. We have many sick people in this world, Hear about two dog hanging from a bridge. Are these people sure they haven't pi$$ anyone off, As some people find sick ways to get there point across.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Such is the way of evolution!?! Better start breeding some bigger hounds if this is the trend....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with Shell, why can't people learn to live alongside our beautiful wildlife? 

If people were more intelligent, they would build fox-proof henhouses BEFORE they had any losses from a fox! 

And yes, if we allow our cats to roam freely unsupervised outdoors, we are risking them coming into contact with many dangers, from traffic & yobs with airguns, to other animals. If we kept our cats indoors safely, no problem!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

I just read another article about this. Brilliantly they knew the cat liked sleeping outside on the doormat and had seen a fox 'stalking' it. So rather than keep the cat in they let it continue to sleep out there. It was an old cat too so it's reaction times may have been slower. And they trapped a 'normal' fox before this one... It's sad that in all the articles there's no mention of the fact that the fox was doing nothing wrong, why don't people learn?! ....


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

why leave an older cat that old outside on its own?
i keep mine in and they go out for a hour when its light and come back 
why kill it they only had to bring it to me!


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

I only live a few miles out of maidstone. If you take into account that kid looks like hes a couple of feet away from the fox, it looks like a pretty standard size. 11kg isn't that big, my collie weighted a healthy 20kg and she was only 18".


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ukphd said:


> I just read another article about this. Brilliantly they knew the cat liked sleeping outside on the doormat and had seen a fox 'stalking' it. So rather than keep the cat in they let it continue to sleep out there. It was an old cat too so it's reaction times may have been slower. And they trapped a 'normal' fox before this one... It's sad that in all the articles there's no mention of the fact that the fox was doing nothing wrong, why don't people learn?! ....


Because some people are thick! :devil:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree! As with any species, variations in size are quite natural.
> 
> God, Im 6 ft 4, maybe I should be worried that I might be captured & euthanised as Im taller than most people! Eek :gasp:


Just don't kill a cat :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TheDogMan said:


> Just don't kill a cat :lol2:


I certainly wont be doing that, don't worry!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Because some people are thick! :devil:


Yeah they are aren't they... perhaps we should kill them (humanely of course)...


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I certainly wont be doing that, don't worry!


Hahaa well on a serious note killing a fox for eating a cat is the same as killing a human for eating a potato....It's just natural when you own pets you have to take precautions for these things not just go out and kill it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Not only did they let their old cat out alone , they left it out all night:devil:
Fox, Believed To Be Biggest Ever Found In Britain, Is Caught And Killed After Apparently Killing Cat | UK News | Sky News


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well if that was the vet I used, I certainly wouldn't be using him again!

I am amazed at how perfect the 'giant' fox looks, no sign of poor coat, mange, or anything. It looks like a perfect stuffed museum piece!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Did think it looked a very healthy specimen.
Couldn't help but think of the ' I've seen a giant fox' thread on here either.
Is a shame if this one is for true and they killed it.


----------

